# Rücksendung mit Geldzurückgarantie!?



## vanilla (21 März 2002)

Hallo zusammen!

mal eine Frage zu Nachnahme-Rücksendungen - vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp für mich

Ich habe im Internet was bestellt, nicht auf Kreditkarte, sondern per Nachnahme.

Das Bestellte entsprach nicht den gemachten Versprechungen und ich habe es zurückgeschickt...
und nun  bekomme ich mein Geld nicht wieder, trotz Geldzurückgarantie!
Was habe ich für rechtliche Möglichkeiten? auf meine emails wird nicht reagiert!

Danke für eure Hilfe
vanilla


----------



## Heiko (21 März 2002)

Wenn der Verkäufer überhaupt nicht reagiert, bleibt Dir vermutlich nur der Klageweg.
Also: Aufforderung der Rücküberweisung dokumentieren und hinschicken. Entsprechende Frist einräumen. Dabei dann mit rechtlichen Schritten drohen. Wenn dann nichts passiert, zum Amtsgericht und gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einleiten.
Das ist aber nicht ganz billig.


----------

